# winklepicker has joined the club



## Setwale_Charm

and is entitled to some hearty congratulations upon his achievement. With his pace, however, I am hasty to type this message before he arrives at the second milestone!!!
 Thank you for your ever prompt and useful help.


----------



## JamesM

Wonderful work, winklepicker!    Thanks for all the detailed and helpful explanations in the English Only forum.  I always look forward to reading your "take" on things.

- James


----------



## winklepicker

Gee - thanks guys!


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo Winklepicker!

I always enjoy your posts.

Here's something to help you with your winkles.  It's rather old and *very posh.*

*Congratulations to*
*a great forero!*
  
 

​LRV​


----------



## winklepicker

What a lovely present, LRV!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Congratulations to one of my favorite foreros! *


----------



## .   1

I have no presents just my joy that a fascinating bloke joined us.

Robert


----------



## Nunty

Right, all together now... 
and-one, and-two, and-*How* many *winkles *would a *winkle *picker *pick *if a winkle *picker *could *pickle... *I mean... wait...

Congratulations to an erudite, unfailingly polite and very kind forer@! This might be a little big for your winkles, but you could always settle for second best  and eat lobster.


----------



## .   1

How many wimples will a winklepicker wrinkle when our winklepicker pulls apart a question?

.,,


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks mate, your reliable British point of view is always appreciated.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations to a fellow sign-bearer in the campaign for context. Well done!


----------



## .   1

Kelly B said:


> Congratulations to a fellow sign-bearer in the campaign for context. Well done!


I agree.  Wait a second.  Isn't this on the wrong congrats page ? 

.,,


----------



## ireney

I start to think I belong in Alice's world and I have pointy ears. Oh dear! I am late! Be it as it may, congratulations winklepicker


----------



## AngelEyes

winklepicker,


Your posts are fun and informative. You always manage to make me laugh. 

Congratulations,



*AngelEyes*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Accept my congrats too, from a mere English learner. 
For some reason, I always read your screen name as "wrinklepicker" (with an r). Don't ask me why! Now I know you're innocuous... except for "les bigorneaux!"


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations!

Here are some friends to keep you company at low tide.

Here's to many more periwinkles,
Chaska


----------

